# for the emperor or for chaos?



## jaggedjaw

Im planning on getting an expansion for my IG army(the battalion box) and am stuck with on whether I should dedicate the army to Chaos or go and fight for the Emperor. The reason for this is because i got a Praetorian Guard Captain who(if you look close enough) looks like hes possessed by a Daemon.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Entirely up to you.

I went for a "Neutral" Guard army.
They still hate Chaos just as much as the loyal Guard do, but they refuse to fight for the Imperium and hate them just as much as they do Chaos.


----------



## jaggedjaw

...so you mean like the Danakkan's? I mean they managed to get Orks to work for them.
But I was asking because i had already considered a neutral army but that didn't sound as fun as a chaos or Imperium based one but now I can't decide.


----------



## Uilleam

Chaos!!! 

Really, it's all personal preference but Chaos offers a wealth of conversion opportunities, crazy paint schemes, and uniqueness. I have only seen 1 Traitor Guard army in over 10 years!

Besides, do you really want to bend the knee to a rotting corpse? Nurgle may be rotting but at least he's lively! :victory:


----------



## jaggedjaw

thats what i was thinking but then id have to do ALOT of conversion(and i stink at those)


----------



## Fallen

Uilleam said:


> Chaos!!!
> 
> Really, it's all personal preference but Chaos offers a wealth of conversion opportunities, crazy paint schemes, and uniqueness. I have only seen 1 Traitor Guard army in over 10 years!
> 
> Besides, do you really want to bend the knee to a rotting corpse? Nurgle may be rotting but at least he's lively! :victory:


ya i know, i REALLY wish that "Codex: Traitor Guard" would come out.

if you can grab Codex: Eye of Terror, then you can write up a traitor guard list - its legit too...only you need to also purchase the IG dex as well...which is the easy part 



jaggedjaw said:


> thats what i was thinking but then id have to do ALOT of conversion(and i stink at those)


well, you can always kit bash (i recommend the possessed box), Forge world, or you can buy 3rd party

http://trollforged.com/index_cat_sci-fi.html
http://www.wargamesfactory.com/webstore (look under "Dark Future" near the bottom of the page)

if any1 wants to add to this list feel free


----------



## jaggedjaw

Fallen said:


> ya i know, i REALLY wish that "Codex: Traitor Guard" would come out.
> *
> if you can grab Codex: Eye of Terror, then you can write up a traitor guard list - its legit too...only you need to also purchase the IG dex as well...which is the easy part *
> 
> 
> 
> well, you can always kit bash (i recommend the possessed box), Forge world, or you can buy 3rd party
> 
> http://trollforged.com/index_cat_sci-fi.html
> http://www.wargamesfactory.com/webstore (look under "Dark Future" near the bottom of the page)
> 
> if any1 wants to add to this list feel free


REALLY?
AW SWEET!
I KNOW WHERE TO GET AT LEAST 5 OF THOSE!


----------



## Fallen

be careful, if your a serious tournament player (or plan to be) always ask the tourny organizer if you cant take them, some will not recognize it  but you will have the codex, so in theory you should win...just be careful.

& in general that is always a good practice for this army no matter what.

best of luck


----------



## jaggedjaw

damn.
im even more conflicted now then ever.
I just got Cadian Blood and am debateing over weather it should be a nurgle themed army or some sort of pilgrim regiment.


----------



## shaantitus

Unfortunately the EOT codex has not been usable for several years. I Bought it to do traitor guard also. However i use the current guard codex for my traitors. Fantasy ogres with big weapons as hw teams. A stand in chaos marine champ(khorne) for straken. Chaos marauders and empire flagellants mixed with cadians,catachans and necromunda models for troopers. Orks and zombies to provide hordes of mutants(conscripts). The best part is when an apoc game comes up I line up my traitor guard alongside my chaos marines and all is sweet.

I bought a box of thosw wargames factory minis the other day. Those greatcoat models are excellent. I use them as stormtroopers or vets with carapace armor.


----------



## jaggedjaw

shaantitus said:


> Unfortunately the EOT codex has not been usable for several years. I Bought it to do traitor guard also. However i use the current guard codex for my traitors. Fantasy ogres with big weapons as hw teams. A stand in chaos marine champ(khorne) for straken. Chaos marauders and empire flagellants mixed with cadians,catachans and necromunda models for troopers. Orks and zombies to provide hordes of mutants(conscripts). The best part is when an apoc game comes up I line up my traitor guard alongside my chaos marines and all is sweet.
> 
> I bought a box of thosw wargames factory minis the other day. Those greatcoat models are excellent. I use them as stormtroopers or vets with carapace armor.


thats actually a good idea for a chaos army. But i want to some how use my CSM with them as well. What could they represent?
These guys seem like nice Nurgle models.
http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...2064_99110599153_NecroScavvy-Main_873x627.jpg


----------



## Fallen

ahh, i guess i was under the wrong impression. normally i just play friendly games so any codex is legit.

as for your CSM issue, unless you were going to a hardcore event id just use them as your sargents.


----------



## jaggedjaw

Fallen said:


> ahh, i guess i was under the wrong impression. normally i just play friendly games so any codex is legit.
> 
> as for your CSM issue, unless you were going to a hardcore event id just use them as your sargents.


well thats just it. I wanted this to be a tournament legal army(so more than likely no CSM)


----------



## Fallen

well, there is a difference between a tournament & a hardcore event IMHO

sorry to have given you a false hope


----------



## jaggedjaw

why whats the difference?


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

I perfer chaos because of the style and options avaible so thats why i like them


----------



## Deathly Angel

Chaos because of its coolness! Lost and the damned armies arent youyr typical guard army either and add a unique flavour to it.


----------



## Rolando

I like imperial better... and for unikeness you can do a rebel army or a partisans one, if they come from a hiveworld they may have lots of tanks and valkiries (they make them, like in Armaggedom) and be a very colorfull army.

Mixing catachan and cadians (at the least, necromunda, tallaran and others if you can) for equipment and uniforms you can make a very interesting and original imperial guards, non chaos, army, speccially when you paint them with "realistic" aestetics... civilian clothes mixed qith military fatiges for example...

And you can even mix caos in!
using the more human minis to make veterans or conscripts... a "conscript" or veteran may look like a zombie if comes from a partisan army... just look at some WWI photos, and many of those soldiers werent conscripts...


----------

